# Approved CEFR English Test Centre for UK



## twohybrid1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Does anyone know of any CEFR English tests centres (approved by the British Embassy) in Cebu or Manila? My Philippine wife is applying for a spouse visa for the UK and I believe she needs an approved English certificate. Any advice on this?


----------

